# In yer opinion...the BEST sci fi flick ever is.....



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

...........insert name of flick here.


----------



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

n. OpinioN.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 2, 2011)

Serenity?

or Galaxy Quest.


By Grapthars hammer!


----------



## westwall (Apr 2, 2011)

That's a hard one.  Serenity is a perrenial favorite as is The Fifth Element.  But Star Wars set the standard by which all others are measured to this day so I will have to go with Star Wars.


----------



## del (Apr 2, 2011)

the day the earth stood still


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 2, 2011)

Blade Runner

Of course, it couldn't hold a candle to the original novel. Few movies ever do.


----------



## elvis (Apr 2, 2011)

2001: A space Odyssey.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 2, 2011)

The Toxic Avenger.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 2, 2011)

elvis said:


> 2001: A space Odyssey.


SO many people called it "boring" and being young when I first watched it, to me it was! But later on I really learned to appreciate it, really superb film making.


----------



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

Ex hubby is a Dune fanatic.


----------



## elvis (Apr 2, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > 2001: A space Odyssey.
> ...



I just got a new blu-ray player, so of course the next purchase will be the new kubrick blu ray collection.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 2, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> Ex hubby is a Dune fanatic.


Dune is more fantasy than Sci-Fi... To me anyway.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 2, 2011)

Oooh how could I forget, the all-time best EVAR science _fiction_ movie:

"Earth in the Balance."


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2011)

Alien and Aliens!

Total Recall...

Minority Report and the one where the big spaceships are buried in the earth...with Tom Cruise...

Star Wars, of course...and the new Star Trek; AWESOME tho i have never made it through the whole movie without falling asleep, lol.

I have a lot of sci fi faves. I love Galaxy Quest, too. So funny, it's always funny.

So is Spaceballs.


----------



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> > Ex hubby is a Dune fanatic.
> ...




True, but sometimes the two intertwine dont they? Kinda like 5th Element, Pitch Black, etc.


----------



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

I think my fav Alien movie was the last one. Redepmption I think its called.


----------



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

Did you know they are doing a new Total Recall, Allie?


----------



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

&#8216;Total Recall&#8217; Remake Casting & Details | Cinefantastique Online


----------



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

Total Recall Remake &#8211; Villain Cast | Movie Moron


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> the new Star Trek


ST has strayed so far away from Gene's original vision it's not even ST anymore. Although the movie was okay, but MY GAWD the time travel plot device is way overused. In order to further distort Gene's vision, the brainchildren just decided to do away with ALL canon history, wipe the slate clean and create an alternate timeline.

And then, expect us to believe that old Spock wouldn't attempt to restore the timeline. You know he would.

Horrible premise. I could fly the Enterprise E through the holes in it.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 2, 2011)

My favs:

The Dune miniseries
Road Warrior
Planet of the Apes
Forbidden Planet
The Day The Earth Stood Still (original)
Blade Runner
Total Recall
Moon
Invasion of the Body Snatchers (original)
Serenity
Star Trek - The Wrath of Khan
Alien and Aliens
and of course, Star Wars and The Empire Strikes Back (the Return of the Jedi jumped the shark with the Ewoks, imo)


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 2, 2011)

boedicca said:


> (the Return of the Jedi jumped the shark with the Ewoks, imo)


Marketing. They thought they were going to make millions selling little Ewok dolls. So they wrote them in - like we couldn't see right through that.... It was an insult to the moviegoer.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 2, 2011)

A few more that I forgot:

Soylent Green
Logan's Run
Stepford Wives


----------



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

Not in any particular order:

Pitch Black
Chronicles of Riddick
Mutant Chronicles
Species III
Predator (especially AvP)
Alien series (especially Alien Resurrection) 
Dune
Fifth Element
Avatar
Galaxy Quest
Soldier
 Enemy Mine
Stargate (original movie)
Star Wars
Star Trek (fisrt and second generation)
Starship Troopers
Total Recall
Planet of the Apes (old and newest)
(some are fantasy-ish, but all have something to do with aliens or other planets)


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 2, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Star Trek - The Wrath of Khan


Actually my favorite ST movie is "Generations." Malcolm McDowell was a great heavy, and they explored the two diametrically opposed views of life and death as seen through Picard and Soren's eyes quite well. Although, the "Captain Ahab" plot device was used again here.... But Soren's obsession wasn't to kill Borg, just to kill millions of people and do whatever else was necessary to escape his miserable life for the peace and comfort of "The Nexus."

Anytime you give me McDowell as the bad guy, I'm in.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's my movie trailer of Star Trek: First Contact with the Hawaii Five-0 theme!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P5rF4qCl20]YouTube - Star Trek First Contact -- Hawaii five-0 intro[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> Did you know they are doing a new Total Recall, Allie?


 
Far out! Can't wait to see how they do "Quatto"...

I love Quatto.


----------



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know they are doing a new Total Recall, Allie?
> ...



See links above for who will play whom.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 2, 2011)

I even did Dallas! Listen for the late Jerry Goldsmith's "Klingon" theme when Worf is introduced!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF4ZtP_LXnk]YouTube - Star Trek: The Next Generation -- Dallas TV Opening[/ame]


----------



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

Will Wheaton used to post on a board I was member of many moons ago. He was pretty much someone I avoided. Not very nice dude.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 2, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> Will Wheaton used to post on a board I was member of many moons ago. He was pretty much someone I avoided. Not very nice dude.


Yeah when "Next Generation" first premiered I was like, "C'mon Gene! A KID and a ROBOT??? You have GOT to be shitting me! This isn't "Lost in Space!" Even in Gene's earliest pitches in the 60s for Star Trek to the networks, he would tell them the "kid and a robot" thing was NOT science fiction. I couldn't believe I was seeing it in a Roddenberry creation.

And the inside of the ship looked like a hotel, the bridge, a 4-star hotel lobby - and the people on board wearing bellhop uniforms. Plus they were just rehashing original series stories for much of the first season. It really sucked.

Season three though, it finally took off.


----------



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

I liked second generation but I was hoping it would have more planet exploration, more alien encounters and less in house romance/drama stuff.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 2, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> I liked second generation but I was hoping it would have more planet exploration, more alien encounters and less in house romance/drama stuff.


Hard to beat "The Inner Light" episode though.

My Top 10 Star Trek TV episodes (Covering all shows.)

_1.) "Darmok" (TNG) If you didn't boo-hoo this one, you're a Vulcan.
2.) "Trials and Tribblations" (DS9) If you didn't laugh throughout and slap your knee here and there? You're a Vulcan.
3.) "The Inner Light" (TNG) If you didn't boo-hoo this one.... Oh. Yeah.
4.) "The Wounded" (TNG) REALLY good.
5.) "City on the Edge of Forever" (TOS) Joan Collins lights this one up. Emmy and Hugo award-winning.
6.) "Timeless" (VOY) Hits ya right.... There.
7.) "Mirror, Mirror" (TOS) Evil Spock with a goatee. Nuff said.
8.) "Relics" (TNG) Wonderfully done.
9.) "The Game" (TNG) Titillating and spooky. Ashley Judd heats this one up.
10) "Tapestry" (TNG) We all want to go back in our lives and do it right this time. Right?_


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah  what ever is  on .


----------



## Trajan (Apr 2, 2011)

planet of the apes, hands down. great acting great script, great effects, great story....

nothing tops this moment, first time you see it and don't know whats coming...;


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk0s6RWRke0&feature=related]YouTube - Planet Of The Apes - Damn You![/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 2, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> Ex hubby is a Dune fanatic.



He who controls the oil err spice controls the universe.

Yep good movie, the Scifi version is best and children of Dune is good as well.


----------



## Trajan (Apr 2, 2011)

yes,  the 5 hour version, there is no way that story can be told in less. 

the spice must flow.....


----------



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

Trajan said:


> planet of the apes, hands down. great acting great script, great effects, great story....
> 
> nothing tops this moment, first time you see it and don't know whats coming...;
> 
> ...



Im really good (which means those I watch movies with hate it) at knowing the ending of just about any movie within 5 minutes of it showing. This one....no. I had no clue. Same with 6th Sense. No clue.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 2, 2011)

Star Wars
Star Trek

Tied.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 2, 2011)

As far as making an impact and changing things Star Wars was likely the greatest movie.


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 2, 2011)

Barbarella


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Apr 3, 2011)

boedicca said:


> My favs:
> 
> The Dune miniseries
> Road Warrior
> ...



Forbidden Planet is the movie by which all other movies should be judged.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 3, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Barbarella



yes the unedited version.
Hanoi Jane was a hottie then.


----------



## Grace (Apr 3, 2011)

Moon was excellent. Thanks for that reminder as well.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 3, 2011)

The original black & white version of _The Thing (from another world),_ with James Arness, released in 1951.  I believe that movie remains the most realistically convincing bit of _space visitor_ sci-fi I've ever seen.  

The current version doesn't begin to compare with it in any way.


----------



## Grace (Apr 3, 2011)

Beyond ThunderDome. Loved that one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gi_IGuKx4U]YouTube - Tina Turner - We Don&#39;t Need Another Hero (Thunderdome)[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

A lot of my faves have been mentioned, except "Westworld".

"Minority Report" is the best thing Speilberg has ever done, after "Schindler's List".

Yes - better than "E.T. - The Extraterrestrial".


----------



## Grace (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh..oh...Schindlers List is awesome. Maybe I need to go on down the line of Best Drama, Best Historical, Best Foreign, Best Action, etc etc etc.

Slumdog Millionaire was great too. But which category would it fall under? Foreign? Drama?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 5, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> Will Wheaton used to post on a board I was member of many moons ago. He was pretty much someone I avoided. Not very nice dude.



yea.....Sheldon doesnt care much for him too.....


----------



## Shogun (Apr 5, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> > Will Wheaton used to post on a board I was member of many moons ago. He was pretty much someone I avoided. Not very nice dude.
> ...



It's probably all the kilt wearing...

The Guild



As to the question of the Op... hard question.  I have to think about it.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 6, 2011)

i always thought the original "Invaders from Mars" was great........


----------



## Shogun (Apr 6, 2011)

The original Tron was pretty fucking badass..


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 6, 2011)

Shogun said:


> The original Tron was pretty fucking badass..



Shogy is that what you wore to the premiere of the new one?....just askin.....


----------



## jillian (Apr 6, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Alien and Aliens!
> 
> Total Recall...
> 
> ...



i actually like all of those, although i've never seen alien and aliens so don't know if i'd like it.

i love The Fifth Element. love...love... love... love... 

Dune was great, too.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 6, 2011)

jillian said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Alien and Aliens!
> ...


I was majorly disappointed in Dune.  I loved, loved, loved the books, but the movie did not deliver at all for me.


----------



## Trajan (Apr 6, 2011)

Si modo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...




check this si, the movie blew chunks agreed.

this is very much better,  an Oscar winning cinematographer, excellent acting...5.5 hours, time to tell the story. 

Frank Herbert's Dune (Sci-Fi TV Miniseries) (Special Edition Director's Cut) (3-Disc DVD Set) (2000)

amazon


----------



## Si modo (Apr 6, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


No waaaaaaaay!!!!!!


Yippee!

*getting credit card to order one*


Thanks, Traj!


----------



## KissMy (Apr 6, 2011)

My favorites are:

All 6 Star Wars
Total Recall
Blade Runner
The Matrix
Armageddon
Avatar
Men in Black
Terminator 1 & 2
Demolition Man
Judge Dredd
Road Warrior
Time Cop
Back to the Future
Star Trek


----------



## Big Fitz (Apr 6, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Blade Runner
> 
> Of course, it couldn't hold a candle to the original novel. Few movies ever do.


Absolutely visionary.  The special effects, story, acting and concepts hold up even to this day.  Rare is the movie that can do that.  Watch the making of 4 hour movie called "Dangerous Days".  Incredible.


----------



## Big Fitz (Apr 6, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > The original Tron was pretty fucking badass..
> ...


I think I threw up in my mouth a little.


I agree with Jillian about Fifth Element being fantastic too.

No Blade Runner, but... damn fine.


----------



## Zander (Apr 6, 2011)

Donnie Darko


----------



## JScott (Apr 6, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> > Ex hubby is a Dune fanatic.
> ...



Im reading the series right now. Its definitely Sci-fi.


----------



## spectrumc01 (Apr 6, 2011)

Twilight zone, and the Outter limits were great sci fi series.  The "Cube" series is great if you get a chance to see it, I don't think it was out at the movies.  It is on dvd, and it is one of three.  "Cube 2", "Cube : Zero"


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 6, 2011)

Dune is sci fi, I think.

Based on the raves Serenity has rec'd here and on Netflix, I'm watching it now. It just started, looks awesome!


----------



## Marie888 (Apr 11, 2011)

Aliens  (2nd one)
Terminator 2
Jurassic Park (all 3)
District 9 (Was surprising to me; I hope for a sequel!)
X-men &#8211; All three
The Core (Aaron Eckhart one)
Deep Impact
Outbreak (Dustin Hoffman/Morgan Freeman one)
Armaggedon
Species 1
Planet of the Apes (all of them)
Independence Day
Iron Man
Star Wars
Contact
Cloverfield
King Kong
I Robot
War of the Worlds
..probably more


----------



## ekrem (Apr 11, 2011)

Contact with Jodie Foster.
Good story without violence and has elements from other genres, but the love-story should've been excluded from the movie. The love-story is the only minus-point in the plot.
I watch it at least once a year.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 11, 2011)

Invasion of the body snatchers.

Only movie to give me nightmares.  [horro-sci-fi, blah blah blah]

As a kid Star Wars was epic, as an adult I noticed no one was that good at acting.

Tron stood the test of time for me.


----------



## Marie888 (Apr 11, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Contact with Jodie Foster.
> Good story without violence and has elements from other genres, but the love-story should've been excluded from the movie. The love-story is the only minus-point in the plot.
> I watch it at least once a year.



Oy, liked that one too.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 11, 2011)

Space Balls


----------



## Big Fitz (Apr 11, 2011)

Amazed nobody has mentioned "Dark City" yet.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Apr 11, 2011)

Si modo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



The  worms  were  not there, and  the music far to pretentious .


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Apr 11, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Amazed nobody has mentioned "Dark City" yet.



StarMan.


----------



## Grace (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh! Starman was GOOD!


----------



## Oddball (Apr 11, 2011)

So many really good ones, so few truly great ones.

I'll go with the original Star Wars, simply because it blew the doors off of everything that came before and set the standard for all which followed.

Speaking of redefining the standard and blowing the doors off of all that came before, Star Trek '09 is _* easily*_ the best feature of the Trek franchise...Hope the next ones don't fall off as dramatically as its predecessors.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 11, 2011)

Soylent Green


----------



## Big Fitz (Apr 11, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> Oh! Starman was GOOD!


"Red means stop, Green means go, Yellow means go very fast."  Best line in the whole film


----------

